# هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟



## loveinya (29 يناير 2007)

هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟ 

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك 

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه 

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها 

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،، 

هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم 

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد .. 

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ 

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك 

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق 

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله 

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك 

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه 

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ 

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه 

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم 

أو تطلب منه ،،، 

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع 

وإحســــــاس جميل 

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص 

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها 

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه 

ونـتمنى ان نجدهـ ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً 

فنظل 

نبحث 

نبحــث 

ونبحــــث 

ونبحــــــــث 

فقد نجـــدهـ ،، وقد لا نجــــدهـ 

:،،: فتساؤلي لكم:،،: 

هل وجدت هذا الشخص وشعرة معه بهذهـ المشــــــاعر ؟؟ 

هل هو قريب أم صديق أم من عموم الناس ؟؟ 


.. همســـه .. 
إجعل من مشاعرك قلمكـ ودعها تكتب إحساسها بكل صدق 


وفي انتظار ما تبوح به اقلامكم​


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2007)

*انا لقيته فعلا من وقت كبير اوى هو صديق طيب جداا ورقيق جداا*​


----------



## christ my lord (29 يناير 2007)

اتمنى ان اجدة .. وجارى البحث عنة .. شكرا ليك​


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

اشكر ربنا ليا اصدقائى اللى ممكن يكونى بيفهمونى ..لكن الشخص اللى بتتكلمى عنه فى الموضوع اعتقد ان كل الصفات دى فى السيد المسيح بس وان الشخصيه دى مش موجوده فى الدنيا غير قليل اوىىى
شكراااااا اوى على الموضوع


----------



## b_4jesus (29 يناير 2007)

*ana motafek ma3 mera no2tet en mafesh sade2 kda laken mo5talef fe no2tet 2elethom
la2en mafesh sade2 mo5les fe tare5 el bashareya kolo
we fe 7aga zarefa bet2ol kda bardo:
e7na 3alatol lma netkalem 3an 7aga sa3ba  ben2ol <<da mn rabe3 el mosta7elat>>>
le ma3loma .. el talat mosta7elat el awalaneyen kan tala3hom el seneyen zaman awy
we lsa mo3taraf beha mn 3olama2 el nafs le3'ayet delwa2ty
el 7kaya hya en el gahl kan entashar fe fatra mn el zaman ben a3'lab el nas
ra7 geh magmo3a mn el mo5lesen lel 3alam we 7ato el talat mosta7elat::
_el3anka2_
el 3'ol_
_el sadek el mo5les_
3shan kda msh lazem ne2ate3 as7abna ely ye5onona fe la7zet da3f
la2en da tabe3a ensaneya
we mn el a5er ay 7ad haydawar msh hayla2y 3'er yaso3
howa el wa7ed ely bey7ebeny mn 2lbo
howa el wa7ed ely beyerfa3ne we yeraya7ne ... we da msh kalam tasbe7 ..
da kanon (ayat) mawgod fel dostor(el engel)
ya3ne ely yesa7eb yaso3 mn 2lbo hay3esh fe kawaneno ely e7na shayfenha sa3ba
bgd .. sada2one​*


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

سؤال جميل لكن محتاج بحث 
شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يناير 2007)

الموضوع جميل ومشاعر رقيقة وحلوة 
والحمدلله لاقيت اللي يفهمني


----------



## tina_tina (29 يناير 2007)

الموضوع حلو اوى
بس جارى البحث برضوا
ربنا يدى


----------



## jim_halim (30 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة 

أشكر ربنا .. موجودين .. أغلب أصدقائي بيفهموني و بيقبلوني كما أنا 
و أعتقد أني بفهمهم أنا كمان ..


----------



## ارووجة (30 يناير 2007)

*مالقيته وصعب الائي الشخص اللي يفهم مشاعري...
لانه اللي مريت بيه اثر فيا جدااا....الشخص اللي هيفهمني ممكن ازا مارر بنفس الظروف اللي مريت بيها ممكن يفهمني...

ميرسي اخي للموضوع الجميل*


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

هما اكتر مش شخص لكن اللي بعزهم 3 وبعتبرهم اخواتي


----------



## loveinya (30 يناير 2007)

*thanx 2 all*​


----------



## loveinya (30 يناير 2007)

bgd shokn lekom kolkom ya gma3a w yarb kol ally msh l2a 7beb rbna yb3t leh al 7bib ​


----------



## rania-grg (30 يناير 2007)

سهل تلاقى ناس كتير تحبك لكن صعب تلاقى اللى يفهمك.
انا بشكر ربنا جدا علشان لاقيت اللى يفهمنى


----------



## dream2010 (12 مارس 2007)

ياريت ألاقى الانسان اللى يفهمنى ويفهم طبيعتى ساعتها لايمكن اسيبه الا لو مت.


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*


هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟ 

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك 

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه 

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها 

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،،​

*********************************************​
هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم 

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد .. 

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ 

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك 

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق 

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله 

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك 

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه 

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ 

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه 

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم 

أو تطلب منه ،،، 

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع 

وإحســــــاس جميل 

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص 

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها 

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه 

ونـتمنى ان نجدهـ ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً​
************************************************** **​
فنظل 

نبحث 

نبحــث 

ونبحــــث 

ونبحــــــــث 

فقد نجـــدهـ ،، وقد لا نجــــدهـ​


----------



## marnono2021 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

حلو قوىىىىىىىىىى
انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه الكلام حلو قوى
انا شايفة انو صعب ان الواحد يلاقى انسان فيه الصفات دى كلها بنسبة مائة بالمائة
لان مش فى حد كامل 
ميرسى قوى على مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

طبعا مفيش حد كامل غير الله

بس يمكن تلاقى حد فى بعض المواصفات

ميرسى ليكى يا marnono2021​


----------



## أرزنا (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

*سلام المسيح:*

*( ما حدا يتشكك)*

*لا*
* وأعتقد بأنني لن أجد ولن أجد ، حتى ذاتي لن تجد بعد ذاتها لذاتها؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

ميرسى ليك يا سليمان​


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

ميرسي كتير على الكلام الحلو جدا دة ياكاندى 
بس انا مش فاهمة ليه اليأس دة اكيد هنلاقى الناس اللى بيفهمونا ان مكانش انهاردة هيبقى بكرة 
وياريت احنا كمان نبدأ بنفسنا ونحاول نفهم اللى حوالينا ونحس باحزانهم و نشعر بيهم 
ربنا يباركك ياعسولة​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

ماهو يا نونو يا جببتى الكلام دا اكيد مش على كل الناس

اكيد فى بعض الناس بيفهمونه وبنفهمهم

ميرسى ايكى يا حببتى وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

الموضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي وده مش جديد عليكي 
وعايزة اقولك اني تقريبا وجد الشخصية دي اللي فيها معظم المواصفات اللي انت قلتي عليها بس مش عايزة اي حد يياس اي حد ممكن يلاقي الشخصية دي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

الموضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي وده مش جديد عليكي 
وعايزة اقولك اني تقريبا وجد الشخصية دي اللي فيها معظم المواصفات اللي انت قلتي عليها بس مش عايزة اي حد يياس اي حد ممكن يلاقي الشخصية دي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي
 صلي من اجلي كثيرا​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت فى حياتك من يفهمك ................؟, يشعر بك بدون ا*

ميرسى اوى يا مرمر 

اشكرك على رأيك فى الموضوع 

وربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## العجايبي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

_*هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟ 

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك 

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه 

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها 

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،، 








هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم 

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد .. 

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ 

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك 

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق 

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله 

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك 

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه 

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ 

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه 

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم 

أو تطلب منه ،،، 

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع 

وإحســــــاس جميل 

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص 

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها 

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه 

ونـتمنى ان نجده ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً *_


----------



## *malk (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

لقيتة بس تقريبا ضيعتة يا عجايبى

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## fadia2005 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

:smil6:طبعا دائما السيد المسيح اولا وبعده ست الاحباياب ماما 
يوجد دائما في الحياتي شخص اقدر ان اعتمد عليه وانا الطفله وانا  صبييه كانت ست الاحباياب ماما   وبعد رحيلها كان بابا والان يوجد اكثر من واحد واهم واحد زوجي الرجل الذي يتقي الله:17_1_34[1]::ab4:


----------



## fadia2005 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

الموضوع في غاية الجمال شكرا لك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

تحفة بس اكيد  مش هلاقية


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

جميل جدا


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

_بجد يا عجايبي موضوع جميل_
_بس في الزمن مش هتلاقي حد يفهمك اويحس بيك غير ربنا لكن لو تقصد كشخص صعب اوي انه حد يلاقي واحد يهتم بيه ويحس بيه_​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

ميرسى للموضوع احلو دة 
ويارب نلاقية ونحبة ويحبنا ونفهمة ويفهمنا 
ميرسى ياعجايبى​


----------



## merola (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

موضوعك حلو اوى 
انا بردة لقيت بس احنا بنسيب اللى بيحبونا و نبعد عنهم و بعديها نندم


----------



## tina_tina (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

موضوع حلو اوى
اه بعد عناء لاقيتة واتمنى وادعى من ربنا اننا نفضل مع بعض
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

_معتقدش حد فيه كل الصفات دى
زى السيد المسيح
ميرسى اوووى_​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



keky قال:


> لقيتة بس تقريبا ضيعتة يا عجايبى
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل



_*شكرااااااااااااااا على ردك وياراب تلاقى تانى*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



fadia2005 قال:


> :smil6:طبعا دائما السيد المسيح اولا وبعده ست الاحباياب ماما
> يوجد دائما في الحياتي شخص اقدر ان اعتمد عليه وانا الطفله وانا  صبييه كانت ست الاحباياب ماما   وبعد رحيلها كان بابا والان يوجد اكثر من واحد واهم واحد زوجي الرجل الذي يتقي الله:17_1_34[1]::ab4:



_*طبعااااااااااا  ربنااااااااااا ولكن اقصد من الاصدقاء او من الاهل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على ردك ومرورك*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> تحفة بس اكيد  مش هلاقية



_*يجب على الانسان يدور على هذاا الشخص

شكرااااااااااااااااا على ردك الكريم*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> _بجد يا عجايبي موضوع جميل_
> _بس في الزمن مش هتلاقي حد يفهمك اويحس بيك غير ربنا لكن لو تقصد كشخص صعب اوي انه حد يلاقي واحد يهتم بيه ويحس بيه_​



_*ممكن تلاقى فى  اصحابك فى اقرابك 

وياراب تلاقى  
شكرااااااااااااااااا على ردك*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> ميرسى للموضوع احلو دة
> ويارب نلاقية ونحبة ويحبنا ونفهمة ويفهمنا
> ميرسى ياعجايبى​



_*ياراب
شكراااااااا على ردك ومرورك*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



merola قال:


> موضوعك حلو اوى
> انا بردة لقيت بس احنا بنسيب اللى بيحبونا و نبعد عنهم و بعديها نندم



_*اوعى تلاقى الشخص ده وتتسيبواااااااااااااااااااا لان الزمن ده لما تلاقى حد يفهمك ويحسب باى حد لانهم  اقلاء
شكرااااا على ردك ومرورك*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



tina_tina قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى
> اه بعد عناء لاقيتة واتمنى وادعى من ربنا اننا نفضل مع بعض
> شكرا على مجهودك



_*حلو الانسان لما بيلاقى حاجة ضيعة منه اوعى يضيع منك
شكراااا على مرورك وردك الكريم*_


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



totty قال:


> _معتقدش حد فيه كل الصفات دى
> زى السيد المسيح
> ميرسى اوووى_​



_*لا فى ممكن تلاقى الصفات فى  الاب او الام او الاخ او من الاهل او فى الحبيب او الحبيبة دورى وحتلاقى ولماا تلاقى اوعى يضيع منك لانهم اقلاء*_


----------



## fadia2005 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

اذا نتكلم عن الاصدقاءدائما يوجد احد يريد ان يسمعك ولكن ان كان يفهم او يسمع ويكون صديق يصون ما يسمع افكر ان هذا مستحيل


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

*اكيد كل الصفات الجميلة دى فى ربنا

وبعدة اكيد بابا و ماما

ميرسى يا عجايبى على الموضوع الجميل دة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## العجايبي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اكيد كل الصفات الجميلة دى فى ربنا
> 
> وبعدة اكيد بابا و ماما
> 
> ...



شكرااااااا على مرورك


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

موضوع تحف اوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## fadia2005 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

يا جميل يا جمال على الموضوع التحفه


----------



## العجايبي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



fadia2005 قال:


> يا جميل يا جمال على الموضوع التحفه



_*شكرااااا على مرورك*_


----------



## meri (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*

موضوع حلو قوى 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## العجايبي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟*



meri قال:


> موضوع حلو قوى
> تسلم ايدك




_*تشكر على ردك*_


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*


هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،،

هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد ..

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم

أو تطلب منه ،،،

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع

وإحســــــاس جميل

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه

ونـتمنى ان نجدهـ ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً

فنظل

نبحث

نبحــث

ونبحــــث

ونبحــــــــث

فقد نجـــدهـ ،، وقد لا نجــــدهـ

:،،: فتساؤلي لكم:،،:

هل وجدت هذا الشخص وشعرة معه بهذهـ المشــــــاعر ؟؟

هل هو قريب أم صديق أم من عموم الناس ؟؟


.. همســـه ..

إجعل من مشاعرك قلمكـ ودعها تكتب إحساسها بكل صدق​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*

فعلا يا كااااااندى كنز لمن يجده ..... واتمنى للكل ان يعثروا عليييه  حتى يعيشوا سعداء ميرسى يا قمر موضووووع جمييييييل . ........ربنا يباركك .


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*

مفيش انسان يا كاندى بالمواصفات اللى انتى كتبتيها دى
او يمكن انا مقبلتش بس معتقدش انى دى مواصفات انسانفى زمنا دا
موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا يا كااااااندى كنز لمن يجده ..... واتمنى للكل ان يعثروا عليييه  حتى يعيشوا سعداء ميرسى يا قمر موضووووع جمييييييل . ........ربنا يباركك .



ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى 

لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> مفيش انسان يا كاندى بالمواصفات اللى انتى كتبتيها دى
> او يمكن انا مقبلتش بس معتقدش انى دى مواصفات انسانفى زمنا دا
> موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايدك​



انشالله هتقبلى انسان كده

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## mrmr120 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*

كاندى انا فعلا لقيت حد زى كدة 
وبيبقى عايز كل حزن وهم جوايا ويدينى بدالة فرحة وسعادة
بس مش عارفة هوة مش اتكلم بس انا لقيتة بفهمنى صح من غير ظن سيئ
بيبقى عايز يفرحنى باى طريقة 
بس مش عارفة اعمل اية​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتراضي  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟؟؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> كاندى انا فعلا لقيت حد زى كدة
> وبيبقى عايز كل حزن وهم جوايا ويدينى بدالة فرحة وسعادة
> بس مش عارفة هوة مش اتكلم بس انا لقيتة بفهمنى صح من غير ظن سيئ
> بيبقى عايز يفرحنى باى طريقة
> بس مش عارفة اعمل اية​





استنى لما يكلمك يا مرموره

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

*{}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

 







يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمـك!!
إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانية؟؟


إنسان يكـون صادقا معك ...

مخلـصا لا يلتفـت الى ســواك،،لايبدلك بين ليلة وضحاها كما تبدل المـلابس والاثـواب

انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..

يصـبر على سيئـات طبـاعك...

يفهمـك ويحـس بك...

تجـده عندمـا تحتـاجه الى جـانبك،،

يسـاعدك حتى بالانصـــات الى همـومك دون تعـب او ملل

انسان يمسـح دمعتك قـبل سقوطـها على وجـنتيك ..

انسان تعـرف انك تعني لـه الكثير وانه لن يعوضـك بكنوز الدنـيا كلها

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصــــدق

لــــكــــــن

قبل أن تبحـث عن كل هذه المـواصفات

وقبل ان تميز بيـن هذا الانسـان او ذاك.

هل بـــحــثـــت عن نفس الشيء فـي داخـــــلك ..


هل تسـاءلت عن امكانيـة ان تكون لديك انت نفـس ميزات الشـخص الذي تبحـث عنه؟!

هل انت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟

هل انت ذلك المـعطي بلا حـدود و لا كلل؟؟

هل انـت ذلك المحب الصــادق؟؟

تبحـث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحـثه في داخلك أولاً

قبل أن تغـوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقـيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم

إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت امـــور كثيرة، و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعية الى حد كـــبـير....


*هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة*

لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه 




​​





منقووووول


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

حقا قبل ان تطلب من الاخرين اعرف ما هو عطائك
وقبل ان تخرج القشة من عين اخيك اخرج الخشبة التى فى عينك اولا
واذا وجدت اشياء ثمينة فى داخلك حتما ستجد اثمن منها فى غير
وشكرا مريمتى
على موضوعك الرائع​مودتى


----------



## sweetly heart (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> هل تسـاءلت عن امكانيـة ان تكون لديك انت نفـس ميزات الشـخص الذي تبحـث عنه؟!



اكتير اعملت هيك وكل واحد بياخد نصيبوا وبيمشى اتعاملت مع ناس باحسن ما يكون فى غز عداوتهم الى خدمتهم وهم بيكرهونى  
الواحد لازم يكون زى البحر شو بتكتب الناس عليه بيروح الكتابة تبعت الناس بتروح لكن البحر بضل زى ما هو اكبر من اى كتابة


----------



## sweetly heart (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

اسف بنت يسوع Meriamty انسيت اشكرك على الموضوع افكاره فعلا مرتبة جدا

 والرب يباركك على ما تقدمه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> *هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة*
> 
> لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول
> 
> ...


 
عندك حق لابد ان نبحث في داخلنا اولا وعندما نعرف انفسنا جيد وقتئذ بحث عمن داخل غيرنا وما نريده منه
موضوع جميل وربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا قبل ان تطلب من الاخرين اعرف ما هو عطائك
> وقبل ان تخرج القشة من عين اخيك اخرج الخشبة التى فى عينك اولا
> واذا وجدت اشياء ثمينة فى داخلك حتما ستجد اثمن منها فى غير
> وشكرا مريمتى
> على موضوعك الرائع​مودتى





ميرسى جدا يا وليم لحضورك وتشجيعك ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



sweetly heart قال:


> اكتير اعملت هيك وكل واحد بياخد نصيبوا وبيمشى اتعاملت مع ناس باحسن ما يكون فى غز عداوتهم الى خدمتهم وهم بيكرهونى
> الواحد لازم يكون زى البحر شو بتكتب الناس عليه بيروح الكتابة تبعت الناس بتروح لكن البحر بضل زى ما هو اكبر من اى كتابة





نورت الموضوع يا سويتى ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> عندك حق لابد ان نبحث في داخلنا اولا وعندما نعرف انفسنا جيد وقتئذ بحث عمن داخل غيرنا وما نريده منه
> موضوع جميل وربنا يباركك





الاجمل حضورك ياقمر نورتينى ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> *هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة*
> 
> لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول
> 
> ...



همساتك جميله يا مريام

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

موضوع جميل
وبناء
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> همساتك جميله يا مريام
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





ميرسى جدا يا مينا لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 





​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع جميل
> وبناء
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​






ميرسى يا بنت الفادى 

نورتى الموضوع بحضورك يا قمر ربنا يباركك 





​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه 
موضوع جميل جداجدا وكلامات رائعة ربنا بيباركك وبيارك تعب مجبتك وخدمتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*هو فعلاً ممكن نلاقى حد بيفهمنا حقيقى*
*لكن صدقينى يا ميريام المجتمع اللى احنا فيه بجد بقى وحش اوى*
*فى ناس كتيرة بتخدع وبتمثل وممكن كمان تتسلى و تستهين بمشاعر اللى قدامها*
*لكن بجد*
*كل المواصفات اللى اتذكرت فى موضوعك الجميل ده مش هتلاقيها*
*غير فى شخص واحد بس*
*بيحبنا كلنا ومستنى رجوعنا ليه بفارغ الصبر*
*هو الرب الحنون يسوع المسيح*
*ميرسي على موضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*



			*هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة*

لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع تحفه تسلم ايديكى ​*


----------



## مينا 188 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك . ابحث داخلك اولا 
كلام جميل جدا ولكن قبل ان تبحث داخل نفسك عليك ان تجدها اولا ثم تبحث فلو وجدت نفسك فمن السهل ان تبحث داخلها حتى لو كان البحث صعب واول طريق لحل المشكلة هو معرفة مكانها 
هذا مجرد راى شخصى


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2008)

*يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك!!*

*
يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمـك
إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانية؟؟


إنسان يكـون صادقا معك ...

مخلـصا لا يلتفـت الى ســواك،،لايبدلك بين ليلة وضحاها كما تبدل المـلابس والاثـواب

انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..

يصـبر على سيئـات طبـاعك
يفهمـك ويحـس بك
تجـده عندمـا تحتـاجه الى جـانبك،،

يسـاعدك حتى بالانصـــات الى همـومك دون تعـب او ملل

انسان يمسـح دمعتك قـبل سقوطـها على وجـنتيك ..

انسان تعـرف انك تعني لـه الكثير وانه لن يعوضـك بكنوز الدنـيا كلها

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصــــدق

لــــكــــــن

قبل أن تبحـث عن كل هذه المـواصفات

وقبل ان تميز بيـن هذا الانسـان او ذاك.

هل بـــحــثـــت عن نفس الشيء فـي داخـــــلك ..


هل تسـاءلت عن امكانيـة ان تكون لديك انت نفـس ميزات الشـخص الذي تبحـث عنه؟!

هل انت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟

هل انت ذلك المـعطي بلا حـدود و لا كلل؟؟

هل انـت ذلك المحب الصــادق؟؟

تبحـث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحـثه في داخلك أولاً

قبل أن تغـوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقـيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم

إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت امـــور كثيرة، و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعية الى حد كـــبـير


هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة

لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه 
​*


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك!!*

*وعندما تجدة أبقى علية فأنت تحتاج الى من بفهمك ويخفف عنك
(الرب قريب لمن يدعوة)​*


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن انسان يفهمك!!*

حقا جوجو
فقبل ان نبحث عن ما نرجوة من الاخرين
وجب ان نبحث فى ذاتنا اولا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
مودتى​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_يا من تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانيه؟؟ 
إنسان يكون صادقا معك ..مخلصا لا يلتفت الىسواك،،
لايبدلك بين عشية وضحاها كما تبدل الملابس والاثواب 
إنسان يضحي من أجلك،، ويبحث بأي وسيلة عن أرضائك وإسعادك .. 
يصبر على سيئات طباعك .. 
يفهمك ويحس بك 
تجده عندما تحتاجه إلى جانبك،، 
يساعدك حتى بالانصــات إلى همومك دون تعب أو ملل 
إنسان يمسح دمعتك قبل سقوطها على وجنتيك .. 
إنسان تعرف إنك تعني له الكثير وإنه لن يعوضك بكنوز الدنيا كلها 
إنــســان يحــبـــك بـــصـــدق 

ولكن ..............
قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات 
وقبل أن تميز بين هذا الانسان أو ذاك. 
هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك .. 
هل تساءلت عن أمكانية أن تكون لديك 
أنت نفس ميزات الشخص الذي تبحث عنه؟ 
هل أنت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟ 
هل أنت ذلك المعطي بلا حدود و لا كلل؟؟ 
هل أنت ذلك المحب الصادق؟؟ 

إبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً 
قبل أن تغوص في أعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك 
وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم 
إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك 
أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق 
قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك 
لو إن كل إنسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله 
قبل أن يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله 
لأستقامت أمـــور كثيره 
و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الأجــتمـــاعيه الى حد كـــبـــير.... 
* همسة أخيرة* 
"لا تـــقل إني حاولت أن أكون كذلك لكن المجتمع سيء 
حـــاول وحــاول 
فبالتأكــــيـــــد ستــــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك 

وســـيـــجــــدك هو أيــــضـــــا لتـــفهـــــمــــه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> إبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً
> قبل أن تغوص في أعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك
> وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم
> إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك
> ...


*روووووعه يا تونى .. فعلاً لازم نصلح من نفسنا الاول قبل ما نطلب من الناس انهم يشوفونا صح . . ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا من تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانيه؟؟
> إنسان يكون صادقا معك ..مخلصا لا يلتفت الىسواك،،
> لايبدلك بين عشية وضحاها كما تبدل الملابس والاثواب
> إنسان يضحي من أجلك،، ويبحث بأي وسيلة عن أرضائك وإسعادك ..
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*مرسي يا توني بجد معاك حق..
لانه بالذات الشباب(مش الكل)
بتلاقيهلما بده يتزوج  عايز بنت صفاتها كده..و كده...و كده
و المصيبة انه هو نفسه مش عنده الصفات دي..*


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> _ولكن ..............
> قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات
> وقبل أن تميز بين هذا الانسان أو ذاك.
> هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك ..
> ...


 
موضوع جميل اوى يا تونى 

مواضيعك كلها جميله

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليك يا كوكو
ويشرفنى مرورك
مشكووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


dona nabil قال:



*روووووعه يا تونى .. فعلاً لازم نصلح من نفسنا الاول قبل ما نطلب من الناس انهم يشوفونا صح . . ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا دونا على زوقك ومدخلتك الجميله
يسوع يحرسك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_



موضوع رائع يا توني كما عودتنا 
يعني خلاصة الكلام قبل ما ندور علي اللي عاوزين نلاقيه في حبايبنا 
نبقي احنا كدة فينا نفس الصفات المرجوة
ربنا يعوضك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكووووووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


red rose88 قال:



*مرسي يا توني بجد معاك حق..
لانه بالذات الشباب(مش الكل)
بتلاقيهلما بده يتزوج  عايز بنت صفاتها كده..و كده...و كده
و المصيبة انه هو نفسه مش عنده الصفات دي..*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
ويارب يحنن قلبك على الشباب
يسوع يحميكى
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووره​_​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


candy shop قال:



موضوع جميل اوى يا تونى 

مواضيعك كلها جميله

تسلم ايدك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وده علشان انتى منورها
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

تسلم ايديك مشكور .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*




كليم متى قال:


> تسلم ايديك مشكور .تونى.تون.
> سلام المسيح
> ​


انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
> ويارب يحنن قلبك على الشباب
> يسوع يحميكى
> ...





*



			ويارب يحنن قلبك على الشباب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههه
يا سيدي انشالله ..*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


red rose88 قال:




*ههههههه
يا سيدي انشالله ..*

أنقر للتوسيع...


امييييييييييييييييين
ومنوره الموضوع_​


----------



## sosana (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*



> ولكن ..............
> قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات
> وقبل أن تميز بين هذا الانسان أو ذاك.
> هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك ..
> ...



موضوع حلو اوووووووي يا توني 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_ميرسى ليكى  كتييير sosana 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*شكرا" اخ .تونى.تون.
موضوع يستاهل التقدير
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## sandyamgad yuos (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

سلام و نعمة ........صدقنى مش عارغة اقولك اية بعد المشاركات الجميلة اللى علقت على الموضوع ...........بس يا ترى انتى شاعر من داخلك ان ما فيش حد فاهمك و لا دا مجرد موضوع حبيت تتكلم فية لانة صدقنى و عن تجربة الانسان لو مليش حد يفهمة بيبقى الحياة جحيم و لولا نعمة رب المجد انة هو الوحيد فاحص القلوب صدقنى كنت هكون على غلاف اخبار الحوادث ..........من زمان.......و شكرا


----------



## sameh7610 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## فونتالولو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك _


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


كليم متى قال:



*شكرا" اخ .تونى.تون.
موضوع يستاهل التقدير
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووور
وربنا يبركك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


sandyamgad yuos قال:



			سلام و نعمة ........صدقنى مش عارغة اقولك اية بعد المشاركات الجميلة اللى علقت على الموضوع ...........بس يا ترى انتى شاعر من داخلك ان ما فيش حد فاهمك و لا دا مجرد موضوع حبيت تتكلم فية لانة صدقنى و عن تجربة الانسان لو مليش حد يفهمة بيبقى الحياة جحيم و لولا نعمة رب المجد انة هو الوحيد فاحص القلوب صدقنى كنت هكون على غلاف اخبار الحوادث ..........من زمان.......و شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايه ده كله لاء ده مجرد موضوع مطروح للمناقشة واكيد طبعا ربنا مش بيتخله عن اى حد وه الوحيد اللى بيفهمنا 
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك  ومدخلتك
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


sameh7610 قال:



*موضوع اكثر من رائع

الرب يباركك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


فونتالولو قال:



موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
شكرااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## سيزار (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

الله الله يا تونى موضوع اكثر من رائع الف شكر اخى الكريم​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


سيزار قال:



الله الله يا تونى موضوع اكثر من رائع الف شكر اخى الكريم​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليك كتييير
انا متشكر جدا على مرورك وزوقك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## وليم تل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

شكرا تونى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


وليم تل قال:



شكرا تونى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
ده انا اللى متشكر جدا على مرورك_​


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*جد موضوع رائع
كل ما اردت ان يفعله الناس لكم افعلوه انتم لهم 
مشكور​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*




rana1981 قال:


> *جد موضوع رائع
> كل ما اردت ان يفعله الناس لكم افعلوه انتم لهم
> مشكور​*



ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك

مشكوووووره​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*




> إبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً
> قبل أن تغوص في أعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك
> وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم
> إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك
> ...



موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ياتونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

_


happy angel قال:





موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدا جدا ياتونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووره_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

هـل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،،
**

هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم

يترجم أحاسيسك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد ..
**

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم

أو تطلب منه ،،،

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع

وإحســــــاس جميل

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه

ونـتمنى ان نجدهـ ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً
فنظل

نبحث

ونبحــث

ونبحــــث

ونبحــــــــث

فقد نجـــدهـ ،، وقد لا نجــــدهـ

:،،: فتساؤلي لكم :،،:

هل وجدت هذا الشخص وشعرت معه بهذه المشاعر؟؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

*



هل وجدت هذا الشخص وشعرت معه بهذه المشاعر؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:08::08::08:

معلش يا كوكو علشان الحسد بس هههههه leasantr

شكرا يااافندم على الموضوع 

بس يااااااريت أنت كمان تجاوب لنا على السؤال :smil12:

أشمعزة أنت يعنى :smile02*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*




> *بس يااااااريت أنت كمان تجاوب لنا على السؤال :smil12:
> 
> أشمعزة أنت يعنى :smile02 *




هههههههههههههه
وجدته قبل كده 
بس للاسف ماكنش فيه نصيب 
مرسىىىىى على مرورك يا مرمر 
نورتى الموضوع 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> وجدته قبل كده
> بس للاسف ماكنش فيه نصيب
> ​




*ولا يبان عليك يا كوكو :11azy:

صحيح يا ولاد ياما تحت السواهى دوااااااااهى 30:

لمؤخذة يا كوكو يعنى :hlp:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ولا يبان عليك يا كوكو :11azy:*​
> 
> *صحيح يا ولاد ياما تحت السواهى دوااااااااهى 30:*​
> 
> *لمؤخذة يا كوكو يعنى :hlp:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه 
ماشى يا مرمر 
:smil8:​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

لية بس يا عم كوكومان
قلبت على مرمر مارو المواجع
وخليتها سابت شغلها ومن لخبطتها جابت معزتها الصغيرة  معاها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس صدقنى كل ما قلتة موجود فى الصديق الصدوق
وفى كل حب حقيقى يعى معنى الاحتواء وليس الامتلاك 
ولا يجد عندة محلا للاعراب لكلمة الانا
وشكرا على موضعك الجميل
ومع تحية زعيم الغلاسة بشوية غلاسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

اولا : مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياباشا 
ثانيا بقى وده الاهم : مرمر مش بتقدر تمشى من غير معزتها 
ثالثا : انا قريت مشاركتك كويس جدا 
بس فى جمل داخله فى بعضهيا 
اه نسيت انى حضرتك زعيم حزب الغلاسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
نورت الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



kokoman قال:


> اولا : مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياباشا
> ثانيا بقى وده الاهم : مرمر مش بتقدر تمشى من غير معزتها
> ثالثا : انا قريت مشاركتك كويس جدا
> بس فى جمل داخله فى بعضهيا
> ...



يا رجل بالذمة دة كلام يتقال
يعنى معزة مرمر اهم من مرورى
اكيد طمعان فى المعزة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما بخصوص الجمل الداخلة فى بعضها
فهذا خطأ منى لانى ما كتبتش تحتها الترجمة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



وليم تل قال:


> يا رجل بالذمة دة كلام يتقال
> 
> يعنى معزة مرمر اهم من مرورى
> اكيد طمعان فى المعزة
> ...


 
ياباشا دى المعزه اليومين دول 
تعملها شىء وشويات 
ههههههههههههههههه
كويس انى الترجمه لسه مانزلتش 
فى انتظار الترجمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسىىىى لمروك ومتابعتك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

*بندور اخي كوكو مان
ههههههههه
مشكور على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  كوكو
دة انت طلعت مادى جدا
وعشان كدة ابقى خلى المعزة تترجملك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



كليمو قال:


> *بندور اخي كوكو مان*​
> 
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> ...





ايه ياباشا الاسامى الجامده دى 
ههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



وليم تل قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كوكو
> 
> دة انت طلعت مادى جدا
> وعشان كدة ابقى خلى المعزة تترجملك
> ...


 
لا ياباشا معزه مين الالى تترجم دى 
مش هتعرف طبعا 
واكيد مرمر مش مدخلها مدارس :11azy:
ههههههههههههه 
نورت 
​


----------



## H O P A (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

*علي طول انت بتيجي علي الجرح يا كوكو .. انا لاقيته او بمعني اصح لاقيتها بس محصلش نصيب ..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> *علي طول انت بتيجي علي الجرح يا كوكو .. انا لاقيته او بمعني اصح لاقيتها بس محصلش نصيب ..​*


 


عارف نرجع فى الاخر ونقول دى اراده ربنا 
وهوه شايفلنا الاحسن 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

وجدته قبل كده 
بس للاسف ماكنش فيه نصيب 
مرسي كوكو عي الموضوع الجمي ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*



marmar2004 قال:


> وجدته قبل كده
> 
> بس للاسف ماكنش فيه نصيب
> 
> مرسي كوكو عي الموضوع الجمي ده​


مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يامرمر 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sony_33 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

*انت تبحث عن الخيال ولا توجد من يوجد بها هذة المواصفات
 انا جربت مرتين ولم ارى شئ من هذة المواصف وكما قال المسيح*
*فلما وجد لؤلؤة واحدة كثيرة الثمن مضى و باع كل ما كان له و اشتراها*
*وانا فى انتظار الجوهرة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا سونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

انا بقي لاقيته 
انسان فيه كل المواصفات دي
بس مش عارفه 
هيفضل معايا ولا لا
وميرسي يا كيرو علي مواضيعك الجميله دايما​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

ان شاء المسيح يكون هوه الانسان الالى بتمنيه 
ربنا يسعدكوا 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا نيفين 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

مرسى جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد دة بس لاسف لسة ملقتش الانسان دة بس عندى اتنين ماما واختى هما الى اكتر ناس بحبهم وبيحسو بيا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

مرسىىى على مروورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

*وجود مثل هذا الصديق فى حياتنا مهم وضرورى وشىء رائع ..الصديق الذى يسمعنا دون حتى أن نتكلم .. لا يجاملنا فى الخطأ ولا يختفى وقت شدتنا .. ويفرح أكثر منا فى فرحنا .. ميرررسى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

مرسىىى على مروورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟!!؟*

مرسىىى على مروورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## yousteka (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك !؟؟

إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانيه؟؟ إنسان يكون صادقا معك ..

مخلصا لا يلتفت الى سواك لايبدلك بين عشية

وضحاها كما تبدل الملابس والاثواب

انسان يضحي من اجلك،، ويبحث بأي وسيلة عن

ارضائك واسعادك ..


يصبر على سيئات طباعك ..

يفهمك ويحس بك


تجده عندما تحتاجه الى جانبك،،

يساعدك حتى بالانصــات الى همومك دون تعب

او ملل

انسان يمسح دمعتك قبل سقوطها على وجنتيك ..

انسان تعرف انك تعني له الكثير

وانه لن يعوضك بكنوز الدنيا كلها

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصـــدق


لــــــكــــــن


قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات

وقبل ان تميز بين هذا الانسان او ذاك.

هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك ..


هل تساءلت عن امكانية ان تكون لديك انت

نفس ميزات الشخص الذي تبحث عنه؟


هل أنت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟

هل انت ذلك المعطي بلا حدود و لا كلل؟؟

هل انت ذلك المحب الصادق؟؟


تبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً

قبل أن تغوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك،

وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم


إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله

قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت أمـــور كثيره،،و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا

الاجــتمـــاعيه الى حد كـــبـــير....


*هــمـــسه أخـــيـــره*

"لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كذلك

لكن المجتمع

سيء



حاول و حاول فبالتأكيد ستجد من يفهمك و سيجدك هو ايضا لتفهمه

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



yousteka قال:


> حاول و حاول فبالتأكيد ستجد من يفهمك و سيجدك هو ايضا لتفهمه
> 
> ​





*كلام جميل جدااا

تسلم ايديكي يا يويو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

*موضوع جميل وكلام أجمل ميرسى كتير يا يوستيكا وتسلم ايدك​*


----------



## فونتالولو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 عيش ايدك  كلامك جميل اوي
 ربنا يعوضك 
 مرسي ليك حبيبتي*


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

شكرا كتير يوستيكا على موضوعك بجد روعه


----------



## ابو دعاء (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

الف  شكر    على  الكلام  المنور


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

رووووووووووووووعه
ثانكس يوستيكا


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا يويو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> شكراااااااا ليك​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلام أجمل ميرسى كتير يا يوستيكا وتسلم ايدك​*


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *عيش ايدك كلامك جميل اوي*
> *ربنا يعوضك *
> *مرسي ليك حبيبتي*


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا كتير يوستيكا على موضوعك بجد روعه


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



ابو دعاء قال:


> الف شكر على الكلام المنور


----------



## yousteka (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*



ميريام عادل قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه
> ثانكس يوستيكا


----------



## وليم تل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

حقا يوستيكا
يجب ان نبدأ بانفسنا اولا
وننقى ما بداخلنا من حصوات قبل
ان نطلب مما معنا ان يخرج القشة من داخلة
وشكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mina_picasso (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبحث عن شخص يفهمك.....؟*

*حلللللللللللو جوي جوي يا بوي الحديت دة ....

كلام دورار  ههههههه

مرسي ليكي 

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2010)

*هل تبحث عن انسان يفهمك ؟؟؟...انسان بمعني الكلمه*

*يامــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمـك!!

إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانية؟؟

إنسان يكـون صادقا معك ...

مخلـصا لا يلتفـت الى ســواك،،لايبدلك بين ليلة وضحاها كما تبدل المـلابس والاثـواب


انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..

يصـبر على سيئـات طبـاعك...

يفهمـك ويحـس بك...

تجـده عندمـا تحتـاجه الى جـانبك،،

يسـاعدك حتى بالانصـــات الى همـومك دون تعـب او ملل


انسان يمسـح دمعتك قـبل سقوطـها على وجـنتيك ..

انسان تعـرف انك تعني لـه الكثير وانه لن يعوضـك بكنوز الدنـيا كلها

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصــــدق


لــــكــــــن

قبل أن تبحـث عن كل هذه المـواصفات

وقبل ان تميز بيـن هذا الانسـان او ذاك.


هل بـــحــثـــت عن نفس الشيء فـي داخـــــلك ..

هل تسـاءلت عن امكانيـة ان تكون لديك انت نفـس ميزات الشـخص الذي تبحـث عنه؟!

هل انت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟

هل انت ذلك المـعطي بلا حـدود و لا كلل؟؟

هل انـت ذلك المحب الصــادق؟؟


تبحـث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحـثه في داخلك أولاً

قبل أن تغـوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقـيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم

إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت امـــور كثيرة، و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعية الى حد كـــبـير....

*هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة*

"لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،"حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه *​


----------



## نونوس14 (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل تبحث عن انسان يفهمك ؟؟؟...انسان بمعني الكلمه*

*بجد كلامك جميل جدا *
*وعندك حق فعلا*
*ميرسى كتير للموضوع يا سندريلا*


----------



## Critic (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل تبحث عن انسان يفهمك ؟؟؟...انسان بمعني الكلمه*

*



انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..

يصـبر على سيئـات طبـاعك...

يفهمـك ويحـس بك...

تجـده عندمـا تحتـاجه الى جـانبك،،

يسـاعدك حتى بالانصـــات الى همـومك دون تعـب او ملل


انسان يمسـح دمعتك قـبل سقوطـها على وجـنتيك ..


أنقر للتوسيع...


*

*جميل جدا*
*سلام المسيح معاكى*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: هل تبحث عن انسان يفهمك ؟؟؟...انسان بمعني الكلمه*

*
لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت امـــور كثيرة، و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعية الى حد كـــبـير....
*
رائع جداااا يا سندر

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يامن تبحث عن انسان يفهمك*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك...؟؟ 

هل يوجد في الحياهـ من يشعر بأحاسيسك 

يفهمك في كل أحــــوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه 

يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها 

دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ،،،، 








هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم 

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد .. 

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ 

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك 

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق 

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله 

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك 

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه 

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ 

يزرع على شفاتك البسمه 

يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم 

أو تطلب منه ،،، 

ياله من شعـــــــــــــور رائع 

وإحســــــاس جميل 

لو وجدت مثل هذا الشخص 

فستشعر معه بطعم الحياهـ وجمالها 

كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه 

ونـتمنى ان نجده ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً *

*منقول*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

وجدت اصدقاء بس لم اجد بعد شريك الحياة و لكن عشت الحب لوحدي دون معرفة طرف القضية الاخر 
شكرا روزي ع الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*نورت يا طحبوش بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 فبراير 2010)

وجت اشخاص كتير بس لا اجد الصفات كلها  
شكرا ياروزي ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا روماني*

*نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا روزى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي يا حبي بمرورك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2010)

> هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم
> 
> يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد ..
> 
> ...


 
الحقيقه اننا كل يوم نواجه اشخاص اخرين 
منهم من يفهم بعض النقاط 
ومنهم لا يفهم اى نقطه منهم 
ولاكن الذى يفهمنى بالكامل 
فمازل البحث عنه 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كوكو يا جميل*


*ويارب تلاقيه قريب*

*نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2010)

*هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم 

يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد .. 

يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه في الحياهـ 

وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقرهـ فيقف جنبك 

بإحساســــــــــه الصادق 

ومشاعــــــــــرهـ النبيله 

يشاطرك أحـــزانك ،، و أفــــراحك 

يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـــــه 

حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنكـ

كلام جميل
انا قابلت اشخاص كتير منهم من يفهمنى فى بعض المواقف والبعض الاخر لا
اما الذى يفهمنى بالكامل لا 
لم اجده بعد لانى لما الاقيه حيكون توام روحى زى ما بيقولوا 
ميرسى لك كتير ياروزى للموضوع
الجميل ياقمر
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا ديدي يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوضك يا حبي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 يونيو 2010)

يارب سلام
لا مفيش
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

